# Monster Candles (WIP)



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

i have a thread in the showroom about large fake candles i made.
it evolved into modifying them so i'm starting a WIP thread for the new candles.

here's the orig large candle thread: 
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=41495

i have lots of cardboard tubes so i'm making use of them.
version 2 adds monster faces so they can flicker from inside, 
like a jack-o-lantern.

faces were cut with a jigsaw as these tubes are thick.









dollar store plastic plates for the inserts









hot glued in place









next update i'll add the fake wax drippings, bases & tops to hold tea lights


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

I like what you're doing!
Very cool


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nice, the plastic plate idea is a good one.
So where do you get your cardboard tubes of that size ???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

They look wickedly cheerful


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

Bone Dancer said:


> Very nice, the plastic plate idea is a good one.
> So where do you get your cardboard tubes of that size ???


the thick walled 8' tubes came from a dumpster find behind a carpet place.
the long thin walled 4' tubes came from a vinyl window tinting shop.
the shorter thick walled 2' tubes are from my silhouette cameo supplies.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Love these. I have some cardboard tubes that I was going to make candles with but I'm definitely going to do faces on some now too after seeing these. Nice job!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

Outstanding! Can't wait to see the finished pieces!


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

Nice! Have you thought of synchronizing the tea light and the light inside the tube? We used hack the tea lights, replacing the LED with an ultra bright LED and it worked well. You might be able to connect one in parallel and light the inside with it so it is synchronized.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

heresjohnny said:


> Nice! Have you thought of synchronizing the tea light and the light inside the tube? We used hack the tea lights, replacing the LED with an ultra bright LED and it worked well. You might be able to connect one in parallel and light the inside with it so it is synchronized.


i did think about it, and that's a great solution you have..i had a similar idea.
i'm guessing the battery drains faster, do i need any resistors or anything?

my other idea is to make the face light up on motion sensor..
but at that point i might as well add audio and have them yell boo or something.

here's one finished up..


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

is this my good side?


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

reflecting on design..

the next batch i might warp the shape of the top/head, a little more franken-monster-ish. 
also drops of 'wax' that drip down into the eyes for pupils, and possibly more 3D features like eyebrows, nose, chin. subtle but visible.

building it up with tube cut-offs sanded smooth & covered in glue and then painted should work well.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

BillyVanpire said:


> i did think about it, and that's a great solution you have..i had a similar idea.
> i'm guessing the battery drains faster, do i need any resistors or anything?
> 
> my other idea is to make the face light up on motion sensor..
> but at that point i might as well add audio and have them yell boo or something.


We would replace the watch battery with 2 AA batteries for better battery life, and since that is 3 volts I think you could connect the additional LED in parallel with the existing one and be okay.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)




----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the info, dumpster diving it is then. (always ask first).


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

they had plastic plates in diff colors..


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice variation with the color scheme.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

Neat project!



heresjohnny said:


> We would replace the watch battery with 2 AA batteries for better battery life, and since that is 3 volts I think you could connect the additional LED in parallel with the existing one and be okay.


I've done this on all my flickering LEDS. It works very well. The AA's give about 10x more battery life and depending on where you go, are often cheaper to replace than the coin cell.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks all, i assembled one out of order...
i painted the tube first then added the glue over top, just to see a different look.










unpainted glue should react to black light, (depends on brand of glue i guess)


----------



## drevilstein (Sep 17, 2013)

really cool, I like em


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

great job


----------



## Rahnefan (May 1, 2009)

This is going to be a much-copied prop. Great idea and they look really nice.


----------



## Sawtooth Jack (Apr 9, 2011)

Need to make a few of these. Nicely done.


----------



## BillyVanpire (Apr 22, 2015)

thanks guys, glad you like


----------



## Daphne (Oct 18, 2006)

Slick, not sure how I missed this!


----------

